# Canada Permanent Resident Visa



## Canada Maple (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone out there applying for a Permanent Residency visa?

We are a family (in Dublin) that have gone through the Quebec selection process and we have gotten the final document (CSQ) relating to the newest born child and have sent it to London. It's been a long time since I first started this whole application process in Oct 2010 and am really anxious to hear the decision. 

Anyone done similiar? How long will it take before I receive the yes or no?!


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
In my opinion, nobody here can tell you how long it will take since it's very dependant on the kind of applicants (education, job, age, country, etc.).
You can still check the embassy website where, if my memories are correct, they display the average time for a PR request to be processed.


----------

